

About your f***ing website. - albertzeyer
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/61142/about-your-fing-website

======
Marticus
See at this point I would be far more amused than furious.

A legitimate, helpful response (although it IS SO's login, so.... eh) that's a
little bit of a "hey quit being a douche" is actually a pretty good way to go
about it from a PR standpoint, in my opinion.

But hell at least they respond.

------
jat850
Funny enough, yes - but what if the end of the dialog goes the other way? Is
it fair/appropriate for a customer service rep (is that what Jeff is?) to
respond in this manner, no matter how they are approached by the user?

It feels like a gamble. You might win that user - or lose them badly, and
reputation along with it.

~~~
mrkurt
It's perfectly fair and appropriate to _not accept abuse from customers_. This
seems like a reasonable way of deflecting the abuse but still helping out. It
would still seem that way had the guy continued to flip out.

~~~
jat850
No denying that. I just think there are better ways to defuse abuse than
returning vitriol. However, what's right for me - or how I would handle the
situation - is clearly not right for everyone else, especially in the moment.

------
Andrew_Quentin
Common, how is this on the front page! - Flagged by the way - oh I can't flag.

------
minalecs
in general this is the issue with openId and why it doesn't really work and
using it as the only authentication system. Usually its better to offer mixed
authentication.

------
Aetius
SOs login has always been a fucking pain. No surprise there.

~~~
Griever
I've always found their openId approach to be pretty nice, actually.

I do occasionally find myself being automatically logged out for seemingly no
reason at all but it only takes two clicks to log right back in.

~~~
RossM
I agree, it's certainly better than just a text box with "OpenID" as the label
and makes an attempt at saying what an OpenID actually is for people that
haven't got one.

